# Low Fat Pizza sandwiches.



## Paint (Aug 2, 2005)

I am currently trying to steer my teenage daughter into healthier eating.  She has never been very good at trying new foods and maintains a typical teen 'junk food' diet.  Anyway, we came up with this recipe, as an alternative to pizza, which she loves:

Low Fat Pizza Sandwiches:
2 slices of bread
Tomato paste
Dried Italian herb mix
Kraft Fat-Free grated cheddar cheese
Hormel Low Fat Turkey pepperoni slices.

Spread one side of each piece of bread with a little margarine (trans-fat free or olive oil based preferably). Spread the other (dry) side of one piece of bread with around 1 or 2 teaspoons of tomato paste.  Sprinkle over the herbs, top with 1/2 cup of fat-free cheddar and then around 8 low-fat turkey pepperoni slices.  Top with the second slice of bread (buttered side outwards) and cook in a sandwich toaster for 3-4 minutes.

Works out at around 350 calories per serving and is heart-healthy.

Paint.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll keep this in mind for next time my two very very picky
nephews come over to eat.  Thanks!!


----------



## amber (Aug 2, 2005)

That might also be good on soft tacos.  They come in many different flavors, like basil, etc.  Lower in fat than bread too!  Salsa would be good on it too, lots of flavor.


----------



## htc (Aug 5, 2005)

I love pizza sandwiches. Just an fyi, if you are near a Trader Joes, they have a whole wheat pizza crust that I use on a regular basis. My family doesn't notice the difference and is still happy on pizza night.


----------



## TheLemonSong (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't forget that some fats are good fats.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 13, 2005)

Possibilities--slip some favorite precooked veggies inside, use a bread with some whole wheat in it.  An added bonus (in my house) easily customized to each person's taste, plus pizza taste without heating the oven.  Definitely a must try.


----------

